# Xyron sticker machine for wine labels



## txclifton (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here has tried the xyron sticker machines for wine labels? It looks rather clever. 



http://www.stickermaker.com/xyron900new.html



I'm kind of tired of the glue sticks. Seems I get glue on the table cloth..or so says my wife!








Cheers,



Doug


----------



## rshosted (Feb 18, 2006)

I've always bought labels that are preglue/stickers. I just have to print them. I wonder how many labels you would have to make to offset the cost of using that machine?

Looks like another step in the process tha I woulnd't want to deal with. IMO


----------

